# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Another dense pic



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

I found another dense growth picture...

http://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/myhomepage/tank2.jpg

Neight Goetz


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

I found another dense growth picture...

http://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/myhomepage/tank2.jpg

Neight Goetz


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like someone needs to get away from stem plants









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_jules (Oct 10, 2003)

Is that Stargrass at the front of the tank?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

looks like it to me


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

The tank had stargrass as a foreground (I could never get it to grow vertically, so I used it as a foreground plant.) I also had difformis in the front corner. The other plants are Rotala Wallichi, L. Repens, PondPenny, Italian Vals and B monerri.
This was a post vacation pic

N8


----------

